# Cure with milk of magnesia,corn strach and peroxide



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

*Milk of Magnesia, corn starch and peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume) -- make a good paste of this and put o the stained area and let dry overnight. Wash out, CONDITION WELL. Keep doing this for several days until tear staining is gone, although I would recommend skipping a day or two between applications if possible.*

Did you try that?Is that good?Is that danger?Have you seen results with this cure?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It works. Remember to condition, condition,and condition afterwards. Its not a cure. You still need to figure out what is causing the staining. It's an enzyme in their saliva. 

Tina


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> *Milk of Magnesia, corn starch and peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume) -- make a good paste of this and put o the stained area and let dry overnight. Wash out, CONDITION WELL. Keep doing this for several days until tear staining is gone, although I would recommend skipping a day or two between applications if possible.*
> 
> Did you try that?Is that good?Is that danger?Have you seen results with this cure?[/B]


ACK!!!!!! DON'T USE 20 VOL to 40 VOL peroxide!!!!!!! The "recipe" that you're talking about--you're supposed to use drugstore peroxide which is only 3% volume!!! Salon peroxide can seriously burn their skin. Please do not use that. 

It's not a "cure" all it does is bleach off the stains--and if the stains are very bad then it will just fade them. 

Please be very careful!!!!!!!!

Edited to add--the pic of your dog looks great--did he suddenly get tear staining or are you thinking that what's on her face now needs to be treated? Because I'm not seeing anything. I also agree with getting to the cause. 

Ollie doesn't get tear stains but I noticed when someone gave him a few colored Milk Bones the other day that it gave him a bit of staining...it could be due to a number of things....


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I use this method once every three months or so, and I must say that the results are great! And of course, follow with conditioner and be careful not to get in their eyes.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I never used this because I also heard it was 20% and I was scared are you sure it's 3%? If it is I'm going to try it on Cody.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can use the 20 volume hair peroxide but it's safer to use the medicinal peroxide. The hair peroxide will dry the hair out considerably and you have to keep conditioning.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella has never had staining...Krista just a little...so I have never tried the concoction. I have read that it is a double edge sword because the mixture can make the hair porous.... and so that the next round of staining is even worse. Now, since I have never used it I have no first hand experience to know it this is true, or not, but making the hair more porous and the next round of staining even worse







seems plausible to me. I guess that is why the condition, condition, condition recommendations...to fill up the porousness.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I never used this because I also heard it was 20% and I was scared are you sure it's 3%? If it is I'm going to try it on Cody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Brit said, you can use the 20 vol, I've heard that too, but I think that someone REALLY should know what they are doing before they use 20 vol. That's some pretty potent stuff. And I don't think I'd EVER use 40 vol unless I really, REALLY knew what I was doing. 3 vol should do the jb just fine and you don't have to worry about it burning their skin--but still be very careful.....


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> Bella has never had staining...Krista just a little...so I have never tried the concoction. I have read that it is a double edge sword because the mixture can make the hair porous.... and so that the next round of staining is even worse. Now, since I have never used it I have no first hand experience to know it this is true, or not, but making the hair more porous and the next round of staining even worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually been wanting to try the MOM mixture on Perri, but I don't have any milk of magnesia and I keep forgetting to get some. But what Carole says does worry me a bit. Has anyone had that happen? Is the staining worse down the road??


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The formula is to use 20 to 40 percent hair peroxide. The 3 percent won't do a thing. You just have to be really careful. If I do this I wrap the hair so the dog cannot lick it. Again its not a cure. No, it doesn't make the tear staining worse. What would be neat is if someone would come out with a white hair dye that you could put on after all this. The MOM is supposed to penetrate the hair to make it whiter. I only use this for a dog I am showing and has staining I have tried everything else to rectify. I use Reginal afterwards and every bath for a week or so. Plus condition the hair more. 



Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

According to the Bhe Jei website, it is 20:40. There is also a solution listed right below using the medicinal peroxide and Crown Royal Magic Touch.

http://www.bhejei.com/groom-stains.htm


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> *Milk of Magnesia, corn starch and peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume) -- make a good paste of this and put o the stained area and let dry overnight. Wash out, CONDITION WELL. Keep doing this for several days until tear staining is gone, although I would recommend skipping a day or two between applications if possible.*
> 
> Did you try that?Is that good?Is that danger?Have you seen results with this cure?[/B]


I am no expert for sure, but does your maltese drink filtered water instead of tap water? If not I would change her drinking water to filtered and see if that helps first. JMO


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> According to the Bhe Jei website, it is 20:40. There is also a solution listed right below using the medicinal peroxide and Crown Royal Magic Touch.
> 
> http://www.bhejei.com/groom-stains.htm[/B]


 

Yes, there is.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm too scared to use anything stronger than 3%, but concerning the conditioner do you just apply and rinse off or do you leave it in for awhile first?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You can do it either way. The matrix type leave in conditioner is good for this.



Tina


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

i don't know...I've seen what 20 and 40 volume peroxide can do to human hair and skin and there is NO way in a million years that I would ever put that on Luci's face, SPECIALLY near her eyes! JMHO.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I used this MOM method after I had Bella Mia and Sir Micro on Angel Eyes for two weeks. It cleaned the stains nicely and the Angel Eyes took care of the issue at least with Bella Mia VERY WELL!

You just have to make sure you wash out the MOM fully and then, condition, condition, CONDITION. Bella Mia went from looking so-so to just stunning in what felt like overnight.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> i don't know...I've seen what 20 and 40 volume peroxide can do to human hair and skin and there is NO way in a million years that I would ever put that on Luci's face, SPECIALLY near her eyes! JMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a hairdresser so you should know! The other day when I had 20 vol on MY head when my hair was being colored it didn't feel really great. I'd never use it on Ollie. That's just me, I guess. I mean, if you all used it on any other body part other than the face I wouldn't be so scared, but right on the face, especially so near to the eyes, scares me. I think it's ok for the people who have been doing it for years and have lots of experience handling dogs, but the original poster sounded more like a newbie and didn't know any better--no insult to newbies, I am one myself!


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks all.
I know it isn't cure but I don't know how to tell it in English.
You maybe can't see on photo but Maza have little stains under mouth,that is bad vhen hair is wet.
Is hydrogen peroxide 3% and Milk of magnesia danger to dog lick it?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just my personal opinion, I could never do it - I would be too scared!! Plus, mine aren't for show, so I'm happy with them just the way they are









Have you tried cleaning her mouth after each meal? Perhaps if you wash with a whitening shampoo after each meal it may help to reduce the staining?


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Maza got those stains when she was a baby.Then I had to give her a wet food,I had to mix dehidrated food with water.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I wouldn't do it either.. I would end up setting me and Nemo on fire or something.
I also give Nemo spring water, but somehow I don't feel that makes a difference. Nemo has only stained when he was on Nurto, once taken off it was gone and never came back.
I have to say I' m no expert but I feel genetics plays a big role in this problem, I think all these little things will work but it may come back...I guess it's easy for me to say cause Nemo doesn't have this problem, but I would talk to the vet or try the Tylan..
by the way Maza doesn't look stained to me








Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=382530
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would always try the simple things first. It could be things could get better with just a change of food or water. The switching to a filitered water may not work for all with the problem, but it does work for some. My friends bichon frise had some pretty bad brown on her face and I talked her into to giving the water switch a try. She went from tap water to a bottled water. Originally, she also wanted to use peroxide on the hair. I prefer a more gentle approach to things or at least to try them first. Anyways, switching water helped Maggie and she noticed a big improvement within a few weeks.







Good Luck.


Oh, I just read she got the stains when she was a baby. So if she is not staining anymore now, maybe just a little hair trim would do the trick.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> The formula is to use 20 to 40 percent hair peroxide. The 3 percent won't do a thing. You just have to be really careful. If I do this I wrap the hair so the dog cannot lick it. Again its not a cure. No, it doesn't make the tear staining worse. What would be neat is if someone would come out with a white hair dye that you could put on after all this. The MOM is supposed to penetrate the hair to make it whiter. I only use this for a dog I am showing and has staining I have tried everything else to rectify. I use Reginal afterwards and every bath for a week or so. Plus condition the hair more.
> 
> 
> Tina[/B]


 

I've used 3% for many years and it DOES do something. LOL No, it won't remove very dark stains overnight but then neither will the 20 volume. 3% is safer and it does work if used properly. It's the combination of ingredients that takes the stain out, not just the peroxide.
Brit


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been looking for something to help get rid of eddies tear stains. He has them really bad and I wish they weren't there. 

You can buy concealer for a quick fix, but i personally think its pointless.


----------

